# Can I listen twice a day?



## Guest (Mar 1, 2001)

Can I listen twiec a day? Is that too much? I just started side 3, but I found myself always fall sleep if I listen to it at night (it is weired I always wakes up when Mike is counting from 1 to 10) . I Know Mike says it is Ok to sleep. But I would like to remember something at least. So Would it be Ok I do twice a day instead of once a day?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JimZ, Its fine to do it twice a day, just take the rest days. Let us know how your doing and I hope its going well for you at the moment.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jackson (Apr 1, 2000)

EricWhy are the rest days important?Jane


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, I am not the total expert on this, but I believe it is partly to let your mind rest and absorb the information. I know Mike mentions it quite a bit. ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I expect it is a similar phenomenon that I've encountered, particularly doing research. Sometimes when I've been working and thinking and working and thinking about a problem really hard for days, and I'm at a road block with it and getting nowhere.So I keep thinking and working and thinking and working until I finally decided to take a day off, and not actively work and think about it.It is like it gives the not concious part of my brain a chance to work it through and after not thinking and working and thinking and working on it for about a day the answer pops up in my head. I cannot tell you how I arrived at the answer, but more often than not this answer ends up working out.I've gone through this process enough times that now I know that when I hit a road block it means it's time to set it aside for a day or so and let the whatever it is that can figure it out have it for awhile without me actively poking at it.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi Jim,K puts it well.The rest days allow the mind to 'shuffle' the information into place. It allows time for the subcon to establish whether what has been learned fits into our own 'ecology check', that is if we should accept it fully, partially or reject it. If it fits with what already existed, if so good, if not, then the decision is made, is the new information rejected?, is the new information partly accepted? or does the old information have to be remodelled/or ejected?And of course it happens on a subcon level:This is perhaps more information than you needed, suffice to say the days off have an important part to play in processes.The program is quite complex in its make up, but all this is seamless to the listener.Enjoy your journey







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2001)

I find that I need to listen to Tape 2 whenever I get stressed out about things. Is it a problem if I listen to this tape on days that I'm not scheduled to listen to it? I find that I really need to listen to this particular tape to calm me down but was wondering if listening to it too much could interfere with the process.


----------



## jackson (Apr 1, 2000)

I also occasionally would like to listen to Tape 2 in addition to whatever other tape is scheduled for the day. Would that be OK?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Victor and Jackson! Off hand I don't think it would be harmful to listen to side two in addition to the regular day's session. At one point, I think Mike had mentioned to keep 6 hours between sessions.But I think Mike would be the best one to verify that, and I don't want to answer that for him. He has also mentioned that his method of scheduling is done in a manner to get the most successful results. Sometimes changes and feelings are anchored to the previous sessions, and this is the reason for progressing with the newer ones in the schedule given. Mike should be seeing this soon, and give you the best answer!







Take care...------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2001)

Hi All,Victor & Jackson,As long as you follow the schedule no problem listeninf to a previous tape. Dont be tempted to listen to a future one until the schedule says so.If you can keep 5-6 hours inbetween listenings that would help to.The importance of the days off is mentioned above in my other thread.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2001)

Thanks for clearing that up Mike. I appreciate the response.


----------



## jackson (Apr 1, 2000)

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2001)

HI Victor & Jackson,Your very welcomeBest RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2001)

I am on day 29 now, I find myself often fall asleep during the listening session. So I would not be able to remember anything or participate with Mike's instruction in the tape. Is that a problem?


----------



## hateit (Mar 7, 2001)

I should be getting my tapes any day now.. how long before seeing less anxiety in my life. I realize that it's different for everyone, but anyone have a results/timeline to share? Wedding in 3 months and really need to get my anxiety about my IBS under control for that day or I won't be able to do it







Help...


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hateit,I just posted to you on another thread that you should try Mike's tapes, especially with your wedding coming up. I'm glad you ordered them. In my opinion, it's the best thing you can do. It certainly was for me.







Jim,It's not a problem if you fall asleep. Your subconscious mind is doing what it has to do. Conscious effort is not required.







AZ[This message has been edited by AZmom1 (edited 03-20-2001).]


----------



## Mel01 (Aug 6, 2010)

eric said:


> Jane, I am not the total expert on this, but I believe it is partly to let your mind rest and absorb the information. I know Mike mentions it quite a bit. ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

